# Issues with trespassers after you kick them out



## MSUFW07

We recently bought vacant property and we caught our first trespassers on it. Without getting into to much detail because the situation has been passed along to the police and they are investigating it. Has anyone ever go through the process of prosecuting a person who was caught trespassing and what was all involved? Did you have to go to court? Have you had any issues with the person since, either trespassing, or even doing other damage to buildings out of spite, etc?


----------



## GIDEON

Make sure insurance premiums are up to date


----------



## Fishndude

Our family had a small rustic cabin on an inland lake, when I was growing up. Some year-round residents who lived across the road thought that, as long as we weren't at our cabin, they could just walk through our yard, and swim in the lake from our beach, and use our dock, etc. They left some trash around, to let us know people had been there, and one time we found a bunch of towels, and stuff - which they returned for later. My father had a discussion with them, and asked them to please not trespass on our property, and not use our dock and beachfront. It was a nice conversation, but he was very clear in his communication. Then we showed up early one Friday, and they had 8 people there, were paddling our boats around, and had taken the cover off a docked motorboat, and were using it for sunning. That didn't sit well with my Dad, and he lit into them like nobody's business. He profanely insisted that they ALL gtf off our property, and offered to call the police if they wouldn't leave, or if they ever stepped foot on it, again. 

And when we went home, they sunk our docked boat, cut the water lines from our pump to the cabin, and broke our windows. And they did some other things that don't need to be detailed here. Strangely, they didn't do anything worse than we ever did, to our outhouse. lol

We fixed all the stuff they ruined, and replaced our pump. Not sure if Dad had more words, but he did call the State Police, and they did come out to see the damage, and they (cops) did go across the street to talk to the family. We have never had an issue with them since, and that was probably 45 years ago. 

So, if I had vacant land, and it was posted, and people were trespassing, I would probably have a nice calm discussion with them to clarify the No Trespassing thing - the first time. And I might record that conversation. And if it happened again, I would absolutely get the police involved, and take strong action to ensure it didn't happen again. What are they going to do, burn your weeds down? 

But remember, they are probably local, and are probably around your property a LOT more than you are. Better to have a friendly understanding, than a contentious one, if you can make that work.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Farmlegend shared a story about his trespasser and so have others.


----------



## danthebuilder

If you got buildings, install cameras. They're really cheap on amazon.


----------



## motdean

MSUFW07 said:


> We recently bought vacant property and we caught our first trespassers on it. Without getting into to much detail because the situation has been passed along to the police and they are investigating it. Has anyone ever go through the process of prosecuting a person who was caught trespassing and what was all involved? Did you have to go to court? Have you had any issues with the person since, either trespassing, or even doing other damage to buildings out of spite, etc?


I had a similar issue after buying our vacant property.

We were buying on land contract at the time. One of the provisions was that we could not cut any brush or trees. I found a tree stand and a few trees and a bunch of brush cut. Believing it to be a neighbor, I simply left a note on his pull rope for his bow indicating that we were new owners and asked him to kindly remove his treestand.

I went back the next day. When I got about 40 yards away, I saw him in the tree. The note was crumbled at the base of the tree. He blew up at me and told me that if he ever caught me out there again, he was going to shoot me. I told him to get the **** off my property.

I called the Michigan State Police. They agreed to take a report, but told me that they would have to find him there a few times before they would get the prosecutor interested. They also said that they couldn't prosecute him because the property wasn't posted. They also told me that the threat wasn't prosecutable as there was no overt action tied to it.

The next day, I called the RAP line. They Conservation Officer from our area called me back and asked when it would be convenient for me to show him the location. We met at 5:30 that evening. Guess what? The trespasser was there. He was arrested, and the DNR officer took care of everything. I didn't have to even sign a complaint. (The trespasser was also drinking a beer and did not have his license on him.) :Modified_

To my knowledge, he has never been back.


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Had several issues in the past with Trespassers that we have kicked off the property, coming back and doing damage. Won't detail all of them, but the most scary one was 23 bullet holes in the cabin when we returned the weekend following a "run in" with a Trespasser. Police investigated, but never found out who did it. Good insurance is GOOD advice!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MAP1

Trespassers are losers.


----------



## Steve

Fishndude said:


> But remember, they are probably local, and are probably around your property a LOT more than you are. Better to have a friendly understanding, than a contentious one, if you can make that work.


No truer words have been spoken.


----------



## pgpn123

Several years ago a neighbor who butted up to a relatively short portion of my line would cross occasionally to ride his side by side. He had no idea where the line was and didn't want to know. I got it surveyed and put some fence posts in. 6 months later the posts were pulled out. Couldn't prove who did it, but the police visited him and told me to wait and see. A short time later he paid to survey the same line and marked it. No problems since.


----------



## MSUFW07

The nice thing for me is that our property is just a bit out of the way for me to drive by on the way home from work. My neighbor who has had issues connected with mine lives 45 minutes away and so just driving by isn't really an option for him. Unfortunately, the person we are having issues with is a very local and the family has been in the area for generations. I would have loved to have a courteous relationship with him, and I thought that I did because I have met him soon after buying in an effort to know who my neighbors are but that went out the window when he busted my gate open and got caught. 

I seem to remember something about Farmlegends' trespasser stories but I will have to look them up again. I did a quick search before posting the original question but didn't dig too far.


----------



## GSP2

Hard to police property when you are not there. These slobs will do what they want. I purchased some vacant land three years ago. Previous owner was retired and in Florida so the locals had the run of the place. First year and a half, they continued to trespass and use it as they had in the past. Hunting, stealing firewood....After 6 months of land clearing and then building my house, I think they got the message despite it being posted from day one. I have not had any issues since. If I was not there on a permanent basis, I would almost guarantee they would still be trespassing.


----------



## Thirty pointer

We had issues with a bear hunter with hounds behind our cabin . Seems he didn't like baiters and would destroy any bait site in the area then leave a nasty note at the bait site.I assumed he was local and did not press the issue for the reasons others have stated .We are there 30 days a year they are there 365 .


----------



## Rasputin

I had trouble when I first bought my property, but over time it took care of itself with new gates and signs. The camera that sends pics to the phone was helpful one time, even though I am an hour away, got a pic, jumped in the truck and caught them red handed. 

What is frustrating is the stupid law about having your land posted. What good does that do when the trespassing come in behind you and tear the signs down? 

My advice is to have a loader or backhoe on your tractor.


----------



## GSP2

Yup, definitely. I put my wife in the tractor bucket and posted the signs a good 12' high. Not fool proof but at least makes them have to work at it.


----------



## FREEPOP

Rasputin said:


> What is frustrating is the stupid law about having your land posted. What good does that do when the trespassing come in behind you and tear the signs down?


Taking pictures of it posted might help a little, especially if the cell cam can capture them in the act of ripping them down.


----------



## QDMAMAN

GSP2 said:


> Yup, definitely. I put my wife in the tractor bucket and posted the signs a good 12' high. Not fool proof but at least makes them have to work at it.


im not sure that’s what he meant. :lol::lol:


----------



## grapestomper

We only had luck with state police doing something. Sherriff and local would do very little.
Ended up taking guy to court and have not had issues since. 
State police would not take any crap. Even gave me personal cell phone number if needed in a hurry.


----------



## motdean

GSP2 said:


> Yup, definitely. I put my wife in the tractor bucket and posted the signs a good 12' high. Not fool proof but at least makes them have to work at it.


Ummmm....I’ve got to ask: Why didn’t you let the wife lift you in the bucket?


----------



## GSP2

Lol yeah, I'm not getting in the bucket with her at the controls


----------



## FREEPOP

GSP2 said:


> Lol yeah, I'm not getting in the bucket with her at the controls


Woman driver, no survivor!


----------



## Martin Looker

Chicken.


----------



## Forest Meister

It never ceases to amaze that there is a subset of people who feel so ENTITLED that when a landowner exercises the legitimate rights and privileges of ownership they feel put upon and all sense of decency is cast aside. I wonder if these folks have ever heard of the Golden Rule? FM


----------



## Thirty pointer

grapestomper said:


> We only had luck with state police doing something. Sherriff and local would do very little.
> Ended up taking guy to court and have not had issues since.
> State police would not take any crap. Even gave me personal cell phone number if needed in a hurry.


Did the same for me with creek trespasser .


----------



## Martin Looker

I think if you check on it we have just as much trouble with people who buy property them start messing with those who are already here.. my new neighbors now have blinds on any runway crossing the fence line. Never had this problem with the old neighbors


----------



## sureshot006

MSUFW07 said:


> The nice thing for me is that our property is just a bit out of the way for me to drive by on the way home from work. My neighbor who has had issues connected with mine lives 45 minutes away and so just driving by isn't really an option for him. Unfortunately, the person we are having issues with is a very local and the family has been in the area for generations. I would have loved to have a courteous relationship with him, and I thought that I did because I have met him soon after buying in an effort to know who my neighbors are but that went out the window when he busted my gate open and got caught.
> 
> I seem to remember something about Farmlegends' trespasser stories but I will have to look them up again. I did a quick search before posting the original question but didn't dig too far.


Whoa, now tresspassing to hunt or walk the dog is one thing. Busting your gate open is another level! I was originally going to suggest just a talk, but now I see the reason you're worried. Dude has balls and some screws loose.


----------



## YAKFish#1

Trespass is typically a 90 day misdemeanor and can only be enforced by an officer if witnessed by the officer. However, you as the property owner can sign a complaint as the complainant whether witnessed by police or not. That being said, you then become the only witness and the evidence will be presented by you. Therefore, you will have to testify in order to get a conviction. Finally, No Trespassing DOES NOT have to be posted in order to pursue. Anyone who walks onto property that does not belong to them does not have a defense that they didn't know. Because they do know the property doesn't belong to them. As for retaliation, the above stories answer that question. Good Luck


----------



## eye-sore

So whats the deal legally? Does it have to be posted for them to take a complaint.ive been told by leo to call back when its posted


----------



## shaffe48b

eye-sore said:


> So whats the deal legally? Does it have to be posted for them to take a complaint.ive been told by leo to call back when its posted


My guess is if you actually want people off your land then you post if it if is practical to do so.

If you want to get your rocks off constantly running people off your land and calling the cops on people who might actually be well meaning then make sure not to post it.

I ran into the later once before I had onx. I may or may not have unwittingly meandered off state onto private land and apparently tripped some dude's trail cam. He hurried over with his truck to holler after me. I simply responded to mark his property (well not with that nice of words).

Of course if he really wanted people off his property he would have posted it. Truth is though he got his power trip driving over there.


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Ha...Yep! Dealt with this mentality several times. Even had one particularly nasty bunch, say that they "lived here" and I didn't, so they had just as much right to be on the land as me!


Forest Meister said:


> It never ceases to amaze that there is a subset of people who feel so ENTITLED that when a landowner exercises the legitimate rights and privileges of ownership they feel put upon and all sense of decency is cast aside. I wonder if these folks have ever heard of the Golden Rule? FM


Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

Ya'll dealing with some low functioning folks.


----------



## DirtySteve

I am an absentee owner of a lake front lot with a dock and occasionally I leave jetskis or a boat there for short periods. I had all kinds of trespassers and parties according to my neighbors right after i posted it. I did get some broken glass on my beach and a pile of large carp left to rot. 

My solution was simple. I came across a trespasser one day it was an older gentleman sitting in his car watching the sunset eating an ice cream. As i approached he got nervous and started stammering. I introduced myself and gave him my name and number. I told him until I build a home here you have my permission to watch as many sunsets as you like and i said if anyone hassles you about being on my land use my name and let them know you have permission. He was astonished. I said the only thing i ask in return is you respect the place as it is your own and please let me know if you see people up to no good. I did this same approach with some twenty something kids using my boat ramp. A couple walking their dog and a kid fishing on my dock.

15 yrs later I havent found a single piece of trash on my land. Nothing has been stolen and I havent had another complaint from neighbors about parties. I think word got around real quick that I was a decent guy and nobody hassled me.

The last two years someone even mowed my lawn for me before i came up 4th of July weekend. 

Not sure the exact same approach would work with hunting property but i bet you could befriend someone in the neighborhood and get them looking out for your interests. You might have to get creative


----------



## shaffe48b

Dirty Steve now that's nice x 2.

My guess is hunting property owners dont want to turn their parcel into public hunting land and I really dont blame them.


----------



## DirtySteve

shaffe48b said:


> Dirty Steve now that's nice x 2.
> 
> My guess is hunting property owners dont want to turn their parcel into public hunting land and I really dont blame them.


I understand that. That doesnt mean you can't make a friend in the neighborhood and barter something with them. Having a local friend watch over your land is the best defense. The neighbor behind my home is an absentee owner. He did something like this with me and a couple of other neighbors. He is a super nice guy and we have traded some favors. Myself and two other landowners watch his place like a hawk for him. When he first bought he had someone throwing trash on his land from a bathroom remodel. Now we keep an eye out for him. 

My relationship with my neighbor at home is what got me thinking about my situation up north.


----------



## NbyNW

We had issues similar to Fishndude where we purchased a home on a small inlet and due to the previous owner situation many people were trespassing on the inlet to fish, swim, etc. Family across the road would walk right down our driveway to fish off the end of our dock. We were fortunate as we lived there and after a few conversations people quit, only had to tell one guy we would call the cops to get him to leave.

Ironically, I posted on here years back and there were a few guys on the other end of allowing the trespassing on neighboring property, and what's the big deal.

People are crazy though, one guy pulled his truck up to the inlet wanted to drop his boat in, was cursing like a sailor in front of his kids. Just wonder the type of role model those kids have when the father is trespassing and taking the kids in tow.


----------



## Lund Explorer

Martin Looker said:


> I think if you check on it we have just as much trouble with people who buy property them start messing with those who are already here.. my new neighbors now have blinds on any runway crossing the fence line. Never had this problem with the old neighbors


Same here. Citiots moved in and tried to put three hunters on 5 acres next to us. Then the guy had the nerve to tell me that they would most likely be trailing wounded critters onto my place. Asked him if he knew about the safety zone rules, and was told they wouldn't be shooting towards our house, so no problem.


----------



## GSP2

I’m sure we have all sorts of similar stories. Back to my purchase, one of the biggest offenders was the neighbor directly adjacent to me. He stated he had hunted this for the last decade but he wasn’t going to pay the asking price for the property. Told him clearly that I did purchase it, I was not giving access to anyone and to remove his stands. He left a couple stands on my property, even after these discussions. I ended up taking them down and tossing on his scrap pile. He no longer comes across my line. He and his 13yo son just shifted their trespassing to the farmers land behind them. I feel sorry for the kid that is being brought up in a family with these values.


----------



## wmmichael20

I had to kick a father and son duo off my property I baught a year ago half way through deer season, I told him I intended on building my new house there and that they could finish the year out but to pull their stands after season ended ...of course they didn't, I went about clearing my yard and driveway and building area and had to remove their stands myself, come to find out they had ten stands on my 40 acres I found them all and threw them in their front yard after repeated requests for them to stop by and pick them up, these people are next door neighbors and being childish and they and their wives and girlfriends are constantly on social media and in the local bars bad mouthing us ...cuz we wouldn't give them free run of my property..that I have since found out they burried piles of garbage on...and I'm the jerk?


----------



## GSP2

To be expected. Those that trespass are a different breed. They don’t respect property lines and have a warped sense of reality. This carries over to their perception of the land owner and how they are the ones in the wrong. Moving into their area and their hunting lands. When in doubt they call them citiots. I personally grew up here all my life. Parents live 5 miles away, same house I grew up. I’m More of a local than most the so called locals.


----------



## wmmichael20

My father in-law lives across the Rd from our new place and has since he was a child ...my wife grew up there as well so they know darn well who their dealing with on her family's end....but not mine lol they also have a barn built half on my property ...I reported it to the building department and the inspector has issued a order for them to tear it down...if only they were just polite to begin with hehehe


----------



## motdean

eye-sore said:


> So whats the deal legally? Does it have to be posted for them to take a complaint.ive been told by leo to call back when its posted


That is what the MSP told me.

The DNR CO simply asked what time he wanted me to meet him there. As a matter of fact, I went and posted the property while the trespasser was sitting on the tailgate of the CO’s truck.....in handcuffs.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Martin Looker said:


> I think if you check on it we have just as much trouble with people who buy property them start messing with those who are already here.. my new neighbors now have blinds on any runway crossing the fence line. Never had this problem with the old neighbors


So someone buys property and you think you have a say in where he puts his blind on his property? You have some nerve. Why is it too close to runway that you have your blind on?


----------



## Martin Looker

Not really that concerned about the small stuff but with 80 acres I certainly wouldn't set blinds all the way down just one fence line. No , we don't hunt the fence but I do like to know where their blinds are so nobody gets shot. Our blinds are in the middle of my long 40 so we don't crowd others. They have already been told to move blinds set up thirty yards from the other neighbors house. Maybe I should just buy them out and get rid of one citiot.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

I agree on knowing for safety sake. Obviously they can't be in a safety zone, that is why they were created. That is why i have no problem with a blind near the corner of a property, where the only shooting windows are facing their property that way they can't shoot someone else.


----------



## Martin Looker

The main runway in that area runs between their blind and the house. I guess maybe they wanted to shoot before they got to the house but that isn't how the law reads.


----------



## Stubee

There are trespassers and then there are trespassers. I had a number of them when I had a cabin on the upper Manistee near Cameron Bridge Rd. Most were trout fishermen who I welcomed after reminding them it was private. I told them they could walk down my 1/4 mile drive if I wasn’t there. I had one older guy in for coffee. It was his 65th birthday and also the 50th anniversary of his biggest Manistee River brown trout catch, a 9+ pounder he still carried a photo of in his wallet. He invited me out to Buffalo Camp that year but I unfortunately couldn’t make it. The only riverside trespassers that gave trouble were drunk canoeists. One bunch pitched a camp on my property and gave me crap after I’d escorted them back into the river. 

Deer hunters bothered me more because I only had 21A and there was boundless state land beside me. I did kick them off and told them to stay off and that the property was patrolled etc. One old guy shot a small buck on my property but as he was beyond belief that he’d “finally got a buck!” I wasn’t too tough on him. 

One winter I took my wife’s car up there and found the <2” of snow we had in mid-Michigan didn’t correlate to the >2’ of snow up there. The snowshoes were unfortunately a mile back in at the camp so we started trudging through an old set of tire tracks when an old Ford short box 4x4 started coming down the trail behind us. The young local bobcat hunters asked where we were headed and offered us a ride back in. As we approached my drive I noted the old filled in tire tracks we were following turned right down my drive! I told The now rather sheepish hunter that it was private but I wasn’t there in the winter anyway and he could hunt it after deer season all he wanted, and I asked him to keep his eye on it. I gave him my phone # to let me know if he ever noted a problem. He never did. 

I only had one minor break in the ten years I had that camp and as it was the summer I’m sure they were canoeists because they took only a couple little things they could use in the river. 

A bit later I bought a section of land with four friends in Osceola Cty. We bought it because of a “once in a lifetime” opportunity to buy low/sell higher quickly but I did hunt it for a year. The land had been heavily trespassed for hunting and as it was an hour + away there was no way I could patrol it. I got to know a local hunter by stopping in at his house. I gave him rights to deer hunt on 80A of good land if he’d keep others off, and it was all his after I was done hunting. We didn’t have a single trespasser opening week of rifle season. He’d obviously gotten word out to everybody and he wasn’t one to mess with much! 

If I lived on acreage I’d have an entirely different view but with rec land I think it’s useful (if possible) to work with locals to keep bad ones off your place.


----------



## carpetbagger

"Good fences make good neighbors". Its been our expierience that signs, t-posts, survey stakes, trail marking tape or even reasonable conversations with neighbors mean little to nothing to at least half of all hunters. They are ambiguous. A well built fence with strict verbal communication that states an absolute intent to prosecute is unambiguous, as they not only re-patterns animals but they re-patterns humans.

Farm Legend told years ago about horrendous shooting over his shared boundary onto his acreage until putting up a well built 5 strand barbed wire fence, posted with trail cam surveillance, which was a game changer for them, as well as the broadcast to all suspected poachers, tresspassers and fenceline sitters that there would be 100% prosecution for every violation now that said ambiguity was gone. They had no further issues after the robust fence. Wishing the problem goes away never works.

Twice, in the past 50 years or so, we've had similar issues as described by the OP. A former DNR Officer on this forum guessed that half of all hunters probably play by the rules and the other half either bend the rules or completly disregard them. He explained that the "monkey" on their back to fill a tag was just too burdensome on Oct 1st to not shoot over that boundary, and it became a "gorrilla" on their back by Nov 15th. Well built and patrolled fenceing will make a scumbag recalculate their modus opendi (sp?).

When we were all in our 30's and 40's it was fun to play cat and mouse with these low lifes, but when you hit your 60's and 70's - not so much.

What we learned - think twice about buying if you can not be there EVERY weekend during hunting season, or recruit someone that can. Build that fence. Post. Prosecute.

Best of luck to the OP, let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Martin Looker

The last thing I want to do is spend my hunting season chasing trespassers when I should be watching for deer. I just hunt them down and explain that this is my property and they aren't welcome. Of course having a reputation as a crazy sob with PTSD may help persuade them to not come back.


----------



## wmmichael20

Was talking about this thread with the wife grandpa and he said that when he had that problem he just burried 2x6s with #16 nails in them where the people would enter his property and after seeing a guy with 4 flat tires sitting just down the Rd from his place it stopped being such a big issue.lol


----------



## jakeo

wmmichael20 said:


> Was talking about this thread with the wife grandpa and he said that when he had that problem he just burried 2x6s with #16 nails in them where the people would enter his property and after seeing a guy with 4 flat tires sitting just down the Rd from his place it stopped being such a big issue.lol


I have a buddy that tried that trick on his property and it turned out going bad. He ended up in court, paying for the tires and many other dreampt up things. The bottom line was if a child had walked across and got injured he would have been in deeper trouble. I don't remember all but I know that's not the way we do it today, even if we would love to. I always thought of digging a hole for a trespasser to fall into but later realized how dangerous that would be. Age teaches us but hearing what others have done taught me alot more.
The guy with the flat tires Today could be a CO investigating something........with my luck.
I have learned so much about buying a camping spot up north, I now have no desire unless I was living there.
Lets face it, if you can't prosecute a trespasser without posting every tree, the laws are not on the sportsmens side and it suks!
I remember when guys used to run razer wire so snowmobiler's would not cross their property........read up about that idea.
Not saying I don't agree with Gramps but Today things are different.
You can't enjoy your property from living in a cell with "Bubba"


----------



## motdean

FREEPOP said:


> Woman driver, no survivor!


Thanks.

I tried that one over the weekend. Kids thought it was funny.

It was a long, cold walk home.....


----------



## Forest Meister

Martin Looker said:


> The last thing I want to do is spend my hunting season chasing trespassers when I should be watching for deer. I just hunt them down and explain that this is my property and they aren't welcome. Of course having a reputation as a crazy sob with PTSD may help persuade them to not come back.


That works, seriously, that works. Sometimes one merely needs to be creative to accomplish the desired result. Introducing oneself to a trespasser or unwanted "guest" that shows up at your door, and adding "some people think I'm crazy, but I'm not" works too. 

I ran into one fellow on SoM land and while exchanging pleasantries he volunteered that he had visions and preferred to stay away from people. I forget exactly how I responded but do recall moseying away and thereafter keeping an eye out for his vehicle. FM


----------



## wmmichael20

jakeo said:


> I have a buddy that tried that trick on his property and it turned out going bad. He ended up in court, paying for the tires and many other dreampt up things. The bottom line was if a child had walked across and got injured he would have been in deeper trouble. I don't remember all but I know that's not the way we do it today, even if we would love to. I always thought of digging a hole for a trespasser to fall into but later realized how dangerous that would be. Age teaches us but hearing what others have done taught me alot more.
> The guy with the flat tires Today could be a CO investigating something........with my luck.
> I have learned so much about buying a camping spot up north, I now have no desire unless I was living there.
> Lets face it, if you can't prosecute a trespasser without posting every tree, the laws are not on the sportsmens side and it suks!
> I remember when guys used to run razer wire so snowmobiler's would not cross their property........read up about that idea.
> Not saying I don't agree with Gramps but Today things are different.
> You can't enjoy your property from living in a cell with "Bubba"


 I found it funny that a 90 year old man had done it...my luck I'd forget I did it and ruin my own stuff in the process.


----------



## wmmichael20

Come to think of it the father in-law caught a guy just the other day nosing around on his farm a few miles from his house after a neighbor called that keeps an eye on stuff( sometimes nosey neighbors are a good thing) so the sheriff department was called and met the father in-law there within minutes ..just west of Stanton... caught the jerk red handed and his excuse was he was supposed to meet someone to buy some barn wood...when he couldn't produce a name or picture of an add they arrested him on the spot and impounded his truck. Montcalm county has had enough with trespassing,and thieves steeling scrap and such.


----------



## Drakedog

Saw a good sign the other day-"Praying will get you to heaven,Tresspassing here will get you there quicker


----------



## shaffe48b

Drakedog said:


> Saw a good sign the other day-"Praying will get you to heaven,Tresspassing here will get you there quicker



Well if nails in your driveway land you in court....

To be completely serious though, I wonder to what extent bluffs like this actually deter people from trespassing. They actually might. Just the thought of getting shot might take the fun out of it for some people even if they know it's not a realistic threat. Then there's others I'm sure it won't make any difference. Still others might be encouraged.


----------



## Martin Looker

If I have a confrontation with someone I make sure I carry a weapon and it isn't a pocket sized one. I don't bluff everybody around here knows I'm half a bubble off.


----------



## Drakedog

didn't say it was a bluff, or someone would actually get shot-just thought it was a good (funny) no trespassing sign.


----------



## shaffe48b

Drakedog said:


> didn't say it was a bluff, or someone would actually get shot-just thought it was a good (funny) no trespassing sign.


What I'm saying is, joking aside, do signs like that actually deter trespassing?


----------



## Kristine1

shaffe48b said:


> What I'm saying is, joking aside, do signs like that actually deter trespassing?


Had some new neighbors buy the 80 next to me. First thing they did was post no trespassing signs nailed to my corner post and nailed into a few of my trees. I tore those down and will introduce myself soon. We might end up being friends.


----------



## 98885

Justin said:


> Is is until he catches you. It could be a bad situation.


OR...It might be the best part. Keep letting guys like him ruin the natural resources or as bad your personal property, he made his own bed. Shoes suddenly on the other foot. What's he gonna do, it's his trash. It's just getting put back where it belongs. I mean if it's not a plan you can get behind, I certainly understand. I personally love the idea of returning the deed.


----------



## Chessieman

shaffe48b said:


> Maybe I'll read it. Dont know much about it than hearing the stories. Doubt their ancestry or upbringing or region of the country they are from had anything to do with it. Evil exists anytime and anywhere, even here and now.


It was the two deer hunters in 1985 that disappeared around the Hale, Rose City and Mio area. The clan was from the Monroe area and were based up there.


----------



## Petronius

Justin said:


> Is is until he catches you. It could be a bad situation.


You don't do it in the middle of the day, unless no one is home at that time.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

"It took 3 calls to the sheriff to make sure it was cleaned up enough. Ended up finding out where the guy lives and yes he is a scum ball. Can't figure out why someone would drive 5 miles to dump there garbage."

So the cop makes someone that dumps garbage on your property five miles from their house come clean it up, no ticket? 

You know damned well he picked it up, and dumped it somewhere else.


----------



## Justin

johnIV said:


> OR...It might be the best part. Keep letting guys like him ruin the natural resources or as bad your personal property, he made his own bed. Shoes suddenly on the other foot. What's he gonna do, it's his trash. It's just getting put back where it belongs. I mean if it's not a plan you can get behind, I certainly understand. I personally love the idea of returning the deed.


I can certainly see the fun in it, no question. But what was suggested included trespassing on his property and possibly doing illegal acts yourself. Could get you injured or worse. I called on a trash pile years ago that was on state land. I found out later that someone had hired a guy to clean up his garage and had paid him to haul the trash to the landfill. The hired man proceeded to haul it into the woods a few miles away and dump it. The address that I had was correct but I'm glad I didn't take it back to his house. Even with an address it's hard to be 100% sure about it.


----------



## 98885

Justin said:


> I can certainly see the fun in it, no question. But what was suggested included trespassing on his property and possibly doing illegal acts yourself. Could get you injured or worse. I called on a trash pile years ago that was on state land. I found out later that someone had hired a guy to clean up his garage and had paid him to haul the trash to the landfill. The hired man proceeded to haul it into the woods a few miles away and dump it. The address that I had was correct but I'm glad I didn't take it back to his house. Even with an address it's hard to be 100% sure about it.


Riding dirt bikes with my kids on stateand years ago, rode into a guy dumping shingles out of his station wagon on state land. Being my kids were with me i didn't want a confrontation so I took his plate number. I ran that number at work then and that plate was from a Chevy truck. No help. Amazing the stuff you find out about a person just dumping trash. He's obviously a law breaker in many other ways.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

waxico said:


> You have to get a book called "In the dark of night". It's the story of the notorious Duval brothers, and what they did to the men from Troy and St Clair Shores all those years ago. It was an excellent read.


I might have to get and read it. My father worked on that case, He was on the Ogemaw County Sheriffs department at the time it happened.


----------



## 98885

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> I might have to get and read it. My father worked on that case, He was on the Ogemaw County Sheriffs department at the time it happened.


Actually occurred in Oscoda county. Mio Michigan. They moved the trial venue due to the publicity it got in that area. Didn't think they could get a fair trial. Arenac county had the trial in Standish. Bob Lesneski was the detective that broke the cold case. One lady came forward and befriended Lesneski and after months and months of communicating with her, she finally told him she saw the beating of one or both of the victims with baseball bats. Same detective broke the cold case of the bow hunter shot and killed in his tree stand in northern Michigan. Interesting case also.


----------



## 98885

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> I might have to get and read it. My father worked on that case, He was on the Ogemaw County Sheriffs department at the time it happened.


Bob was out of the West Branch state police post. Your father may have worked with him at that time. You'd have to ask him.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

johnIV said:


> Actually occurred in Oscoda county. Mio Michigan. They moved the trial venue due to the publicity it got in that area. Didn't think they could get a fair trial. Arenac county had the trial in Standish. Bob Lesneski was the detective that broke the cold case. One lady came forward and befriended Lesneski and after months and months of communicating with her, she finally told him she saw the beating of one or both of the victims with baseball bats. Same detective broke the cold case of the bow hunter shot and killed in his tree stand in northern Michigan. Interesting case also.


Thanks for the information.
As I remember there were many counties working on the case. There was some talk that led to the Rifle River Recreation in Ogemaw county. My father keep mostly everything very quiet and is now deceased. I'll definitely have to get the book and read it.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

johnIV said:


> Yep sure was a sad situation. A couple Appalachian back woods wood ticks can intimidate an entire community. I was at that trial in Standish and them two boys are rats. Little men with nothing to fear except there [their] mouths. They threatened and intimidated the community to silence. In prison they are bitches. They weren't trespassers, they were criminals for real. They needed lead poison from early in there [their] lives. I've seen them both in prison as there serving there sentences separately. One was in Baraga the other in Ionia. Without there [their] bats and tire irons, there like kids around a pedophile. It is a good book. Most people do not know the story.


Sorry. That was just too tough to read. What was the jist of their misdeeds? I've never heard of them before.


----------



## 98885

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> Thanks for the information.
> As I remember there were many counties working on the case. There was some talk that led to the Rifle River Recreation in Ogemaw county. My father keep mostly everything very quiet and is now deceased. I'll definitely have to get the book and read it.


Sorry to hear that about your father. That case was many years ago for sure. It would have been an interesting case for him to fill you in on after he was retired.


----------



## 98885

Tilden Hunter said:


> Sorry. That was just too tough to read. What was the jist of their misdeeds? I've never heard of them before.


Don't read the book If you think it was tough reading those few lines. They were just criminal bully's of that community. The book I believe will explain it all thru the words of Bob (Bronco) Lesneski. I did not read it but only know of the case from my career in LE in that area.


----------



## 98885

That incident occurred in the mid 80s. Both brothers were convicted in 2003. They were in their 70s at that time.


----------



## Petronius

Justin said:


> I can certainly see the fun in it, no question. But what was suggested included trespassing on his property and possibly doing illegal acts yourself. Could get you injured or worse. I called on a trash pile years ago that was on state land. I found out later that someone had hired a guy to clean up his garage and had paid him to haul the trash to the landfill. The hired man proceeded to haul it into the woods a few miles away and dump it. The address that I had was correct but I'm glad I didn't take it back to his house. Even with an address it's hard to be 100% sure about it.


Obviously a truck load of trash is different than a couple of garbage bags someone throws out in front of your house.


----------



## kisherfisher

waxico said:


> You have to get a book called "In the dark of night". It's the story of the notorious Duval brothers, and what they did to the men from Troy and St Clair Shores all those years ago. It was an excellent read.


It was a few years ago when I read that book. Could not put it down! I remembered the story when they were looking for the missing men and Bronco ( LEO at that time). I retired and moved to Monroe. The booked was passed down to me , and I read it during hunting season at my cottage . Being newly retired I was hunting solo for several days and my nights were consumed with this book ! Now , when ever I come across the name "Duvall" the gears begin to grind . LOL Awesome , hometown read for any Michigan hunter. Especially for those that venture north. So much credit for the tenacity of the investigating officer when this case went cold.


----------



## Radar420

Tilden Hunter said:


> Sorry. That was just too tough to read. What was the jist of their misdeeds? I've never heard of them before.


They killed 2 guys from downstate who went up deer hunting. Something happened in a local bar (maybe over a woman) and the 2 locals followed the 2 hunters out, beat them to death with baseball bats, put their bodies through a wood chipper, and fed them to hogs. They then intimidated everyone in the entire community so that the case went unsolved for many years.


----------



## 98885

Radar420 said:


> They killed 2 guys from downstate who went up deer hunting. Something happened in a local bar (maybe over a woman) and the 2 locals followed the 2 hunters out, beat them to death with baseball bats, put their bodies through a wood chipper, and fed them to hogs. They then intimidated everyone in the entire community so that the case went unsolved for many years.


Couldn't have said it better. After he commented "Sorry, too tough to read", I figured why even explain the details.


----------



## DirtySteve

I saw a pretty good episode on tv that reinacted the story. I dont remember for sure which show did the piece on it. Might have been coldcase files.


----------



## Radar420

DirtySteve said:


> I saw a pretty good episode on tv that reinacted the story. I dont remember for sure which show did the piece on it. Might have been coldcase files.


I remember watching a show on it as well. 

I did a search on here and came up with an old YouTube link but the video isn't there anymore.


----------

